# Rate Jose Zuniga



## fobos (Mar 13, 2019)

Rate Joses nigga


----------



## Coping (Mar 13, 2019)

Chadlite


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Mar 13, 2019)

his height saves him


----------



## jefferson (Mar 13, 2019)

shows how far good clothes and haircut can take you. He isnt anything special but looks good with his hair and beard like that in a suit.


----------



## fobos (Mar 13, 2019)

jefferson said:


> shows how far good clothes and haircut can take you. He isnt anything special but looks good with his hair and beard like that in a suit.


He's also low bf and has a good skincare routine. Looksmaxed normie tbh


----------



## DarknLost (Mar 13, 2019)

Bluepill spreader/10


----------



## manlet cUnt (Mar 13, 2019)

jefferson said:


> shows how far good clothes and haircut can take you. He isnt anything special but looks good with his hair and beard like that in a suit.


----------



## HorseFace (Mar 13, 2019)

He is very good looking, but I can't stand him takes advantage of ugly people to promote shitty sponsored grooming and clothing brands.

Edit: (Some of it is good, but still)


----------



## buflek (Mar 13, 2019)

HorseFace said:


> He is very good looking, but I can't stand him takes advantage of ugly people to promote shitty sponsored grooming and clothing brands.
> 
> Edit: (Some of it is good, but still)


just like all the other youtubers who claim shit works. brett maverick, based zeus, astrosky etc. all making money off peoples looks yet have stuff on their channel that is not proven to work at all


----------



## DeformAspergerCel (Mar 13, 2019)

2 PSL should've been mercykilled subhuman ethnicel


----------



## HorseFace (Mar 13, 2019)

DeformAspergerCel said:


> 2 PSL should've been mercykilled subhuman ethnicel



He is chad. Good looks allways transcends ethnicity


----------



## heroinfather (Mar 13, 2019)

angle fraud


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Mar 13, 2019)

DeformAspergerCel said:


> 2 PSL should've been mercykilled subhuman ethnicel


Autism


----------



## Stingray (Mar 13, 2019)

El chadlite. Sometimes looks good. Sometimes looks like a cholo goblin.


----------



## DeformAspergerCel (Mar 13, 2019)

HorseFace said:


> He is chad. Good looks allways transcends ethnicity


I know, bro


----------



## Autist (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## SayNoToRotting (Mar 14, 2019)

Autist said:


>


----------



## dodt (Mar 14, 2019)

buflek said:


> brett maverick, based zeus, *astrosky etc*




Maybe maybe very very slightly above average. Ethnic = death sentence. 
I am white aryan ngl.


----------



## buflek (Mar 14, 2019)

dodt said:


> Maybe maybe very very slightly above average. Ethnic = death sentence.
> I am white aryan ngl.


don't get me wrong, i meant that astrosky takes advantage of people with no chin or other flaws in their face and makes claims that are simply not proven. i'm still waiting for proper a mewing prove in adults


----------



## Vanillestorms (Mar 14, 2019)

6/10
I mog this taco eatin mafucka


----------



## Deleted member 1139 (Mar 14, 2019)

buflek said:


> i meant that astrosky takes advantage of people with no chin or other flaws in their face


Astro's own chin is recessed, lmao.


----------



## androidcel (Mar 14, 2019)

Mujahid said:


> Astro's own chin is recessed, lmao.


pic?


----------



## Deleted member 1139 (Mar 14, 2019)

androidcel said:


> pic?


Gimme a sec, I'll have to go through his vids.


androidcel said:


> pic?


This isn't really the best pic but it shows his chin from the side.



@androidcel


----------



## buflek (Mar 14, 2019)

Mujahid said:


> Gimme a sec, I'll have to go through his vids.
> 
> This isn't really the best pic but it shows his chin from the side.
> View attachment 30016
> ...


yea it slightly is but doesnt change the fact that he makes money out of it


----------



## Deleted member 1139 (Mar 14, 2019)

buflek said:


> yea it slightly is but doesnt change the fact that he makes money out of it


Yeah


----------



## androidcel (Mar 14, 2019)

Mujahid said:


> Gimme a sec, I'll have to go through his vids.
> 
> This isn't really the best pic but it shows his chin from the side.
> View attachment 30016
> ...


lol


----------



## rockndogs (Mar 14, 2019)

Ugly skull. Ugly ethnic. Ugly hair. Ugly ears. Ugly everything


----------



## HorseFace (Mar 14, 2019)

This has to be the absolute dumbest shit I've seen on the internett.


Autist said:


>


----------



## Absi (Mar 14, 2019)

Coping said:


> Chadlite


----------



## Madness (Mar 14, 2019)

Jose the type of zuniga to bluepill millions of people.


----------



## LowTierNormie (Mar 14, 2019)

He mogs most of the forum, but he is far from being Chad. He is beetwen ChadLite and High Tier Normie. He is fully looksMaxxxed, so I expect most normies could get to his level if they improve.


----------



## Deleted member 678 (Mar 14, 2019)

5.5 psl


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Mar 14, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> his height saves him


5'7?


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Mar 14, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> 5'7?


isnt he like 6'2 oe some shit


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Mar 14, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> isnt he like 6'2 oe some shit


oh wrong guy


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 14, 2019)

Autist said:


>


----------



## Mediocre Normalfag (Dec 26, 2019)

Top 15-20 % for his race/pheno and probably 25-30 percentile if we include all races. For reference. I've lived in both Socal and South Florida so, I've been exposed to many Latinos of various genetic stock. Rarely would I come across a Spic with bones,facial harmony, and decent/good height like his. 

That said. He's definitely looksmaxed. But it's mostly softmaxing like; gymeceling,fashionmaxing, hairstyle, beard cover up game.


Anything less than 6/10 psl rating is cope.


----------



## beyourself (Dec 26, 2019)

*This tryhard pose tho*​


----------



## Greeicy (Dec 26, 2019)

JFL @ autists rating this absolute slayer as a "normie". He has good facial structure (short midface, square jaw, good chin). Small nose. Hunter eyes. Prominent browridge. Good hairline, etc...not to mention he's 6'2 which is insanely tall for a Hispanic. You autists don't realize this is EXACTLY the type of guy girls melt over, not weird looking gay aliens like Jordan Barrett. He's tall, tanned, handsome and masculine. Would give up my left testicle to look like him/10


----------



## Mediocre Normalfag (Dec 26, 2019)

Greeicy said:


> JFL @ autists rating this absolute slayer as a "normie". He has good facial structure (short midface, square jaw, good chin). Small nose. Hunter eyes. Prominent browridge. Good hairline, etc...not to mention he's 6'2 which is insanely tall for a Hispanic. You autists don't realize this is EXACTLY the type of guy girls melt over, not weird looking gay aliens like Jordan Barrett. He's tall, tanned, handsome and masculine. Would give up my left testicle to look like him/10



Completely agree. Anyone calling this nigga average or normie, is obviously delusional or hasn't stepped foot out of mommy's basement for years. I'd even say this guy could slay in Nordic countries as well, as his cultural background is actually a halo, unlike Curries and Arabs. Pretty much every race of women likes Latino culture except alt-righters. That is if you're good looking. 

So much COPE in this thread.


----------



## Greeicy (Dec 26, 2019)

Mediocre Normalfag said:


> Completely agree. Anyone calling this nigga average or normie, is obviously delusional or hasn't stepped foot out of mommy's basement for years. I'd even say this guy could slay in Nordic countries as well, as his cultural background is actually a halo, unlike Curries and Arabs. Pretty much every race of women likes Latino culture except alt-righters. That is if you're good looking.
> 
> So much COPE in this thread.


100% man. Faggots here think that being goodlooking means looking like a gay alien. This guy looks like a prototypical "handsome, tanned and tall" type of super slayer that girls mire. Not to mention he's attractive even in PSL standards. He can slay in any region of the planet.


----------

